# Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten



## GoldenMic (21. Oktober 2012)

*Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Hallo,

aufgrund der vielen Negativmeldungen bezüglich AMD kam mir der Gedanke dieses Thema zu eröffnen. Zunächst mal ein paar News um die Situation von AMD einzukreisen:
AMD: 15 Prozent der Mitarbeiter entlassen und Verlustmeldung
AMD mit Umsatzwarnung: Chiphersteller erwartet 10 Prozent weniger Umsatz im 3. Quartal
AMD rutscht in die Verlustzone, Nvidia mit Umsatzwarnung [News des Tages]
AMD: Umsatzwarnung für Q2 2012 ausgegeben
Neues Gerücht zu AMD Sea Islands (HD 8000): Nur 15 Prozent statt 30 Prozent mehr Leistung?
Gerücht: AMD verschiebt 28-nm-Prozessoren auf 2014
Benchmark-Test: AMD Vishera FX-8350 9 Prozent schneller als Bulldozer FX-8150 - Händler zeigt Preise


Zusammengefasst:
-AMD bringt die zweite Umsatzwarnung in Folge
-AMD baut 15% der Stellen ab(~1700 Mitarbeiter)
-Llano (und Trinity) verkaufen sich nach wie vor schleppend
-Die neue CPU Generation ist laut Vorabtests nicht wesentlich schneller
-Die Erwartungen bezüglich der neuen Grafikkarten wurden zurückgeschraubt
-Es ist möglich das die 28nm Prozessorgeneration erst 2014 kommt
-Reine CPUs werden eventuell aus dem Desktopmarkt verschwinden
-Bisher keine Aussagen zu PCIe 3.0

Anderes:
Zumindest im Forum schein ein großes Kaufinteresse an Vishera CPUs zu bestehen:
PCGHX-Umfrage: Haswell, Vishera, Ivy Bridge - Zwischenergebnis nach 350 Teilnehmern
Kabini soll 2013 kommen:
AMD bringt Low-Power-APU Kabini im ersten Halbjahr 2013 auf den Markt



*Frage an die Besitzer von AMD Produkten bzw. die Personen die vorhaben AMD Produkte zu kaufen:*
Fühlt ihr verunsichert bezüglich Treibersupport, Produktpflege(neue Prozessoren für AM3+, FM2), Garantie?

*An alle anderen und an die oben angesprochenen:*
Wie seht ihr die Situation? 
Haltet ihr es für möglich das AMD von der Bildfläche verschwindet?
Denkt ihr AMD könnte von einer anderen Firma aufgekauft werden?(?eventuelle Probleme mit der x86 Lizenz?)
Denkt ihr AMD könnte sein Geschäftsfeld noch weiter einschränken?
Oder haltet ihr gar eine deutliche Besserung der Situation in absehbarer Zeit für möglich?



Anmerkungen:
-Es geht hier nur um AMD. Intel und Nvidia sind nicht Thema des Threads. Bitte holt nicht zu weit aus wenn ihr irgendwelche Vergleiche bringen wollt und bitte keine Grabenkämpfe
-Solltet ihr mit meiner Auflistung nicht einverstanden sein dann bitte ergänzt meinen Post. Ich werde die Argumente dann so weit es sinnvoll ist nachtragen
-Bitte versucht eure Aussagen zu begründen.

Viel Spaß beim abstimmen und diskutieren!
Gruß,
Mic


----------



## GeForce-Lover (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Scheint ja im Moment ein eindeutiges Ergebnis zu sein

Im Moment würde ich nix kaufen, die FX sind einfach zu schwach. Und bei GraKas... Evtl. für nen LAN-Knecht... Wenn die 7850 noch billiger wird 

Wobei ich hoffe, dass AMD zumindest bei den Prozzis wieder Gas gibt. Sowas wie den Phenom II X6 wäre sofort mir


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Momentan besitze ich nichts von AMD, dennoch mal ein Kreuz bei
"_Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert."
_
Selbst wenn ich beispielsweise bei einer sehr guten kommenden HD8970 hier zugreife glaube ich kaum, dass AMD innerhalb der nächsten paar Jahre auf einmal so stark einbricht oder gar untergeht dass man da Angst haben müsste... und nebenbei ist entsprechende Hardware bei mir normalerweise nichts, was große zeiträume in meinem Besitz überdauert und entsprechend langen Support benötigt. 

Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache: Wie bereits im Startpost erwähnt bitte ich vorsichtshalber jetzt schon alle darum, möglichst sachlich beim Thema zu bleiben und alle Glaubenskriege und ähnliches außen vor zu lassen... aus Erfahrung weiß man ja, dass sich solche Themen immer wunderbar eignen um zu eskalieren._ 
_


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] _Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert.

Wobei ich nun kein reiner AMD Käufer bin und jetzt mit dem i5 3570k mal wieder auf Intel setzten werde. Ich hoffe nur für die Zukunft das AMD wieder etwas näher an Intel heran kommt. Aber das wird sich ja über die nächsten Jahre zeigen

Für uns als Endverbraucher kann es nur gut sein wenn AMD nicht zuweit zurück fällt

mfg
_


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert.


----------



## Netboy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert. Amd wird wenn überhaupt als Nischenproduzent überleben ähnlich wie es Matrox erging. In welchem Bereich das sein wird, wird man sehen. Aber eine ernste Konkurenz für Intel sind sie doch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Ich mache mir bezüglich AMD überhaupt keine Sorgen. Entweder AMD bleibt eigenständig, oder eine größere Firma übernimmt AMD. Daher sehe Ich das ganze recht locker.


----------



## Locuza (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] _Ich kaufe keine AMD-Produkte

_AMDs Zukunft ist so schwer ein zu schätzen, dass ich es gar nicht versuchen will. 
Oder doch, ich hoffe das AMDs Temash und Kabini im Markt richtig gut aufgenommen werden und das man selbst mit Trinity 2.0 noch gut Geld umsetzen kann, falls es so kommen muss. Bei Kaveri könnte man sich vielleicht mehr Zeit lassen und eine Problemlösung implantieren, welche den Bandbreitendurst von der IGPU besänftigen kann. 

AMD ist zwar im Moment spottbillig, aber an eine Übernahme kann ich auch nicht glauben. Es gäbe zwar interessante Sachen an AMD, allerdings muss man bei einer Übernahme die Schulden tilgen, dann müsste man den Konzern neu ausrichten, man müsste vieles umstrukturieren und das alles würde zusätzliche Milliarden zum Kaufpreis kosten. 
Weiterhin wäre ein eingekauftes AMD wohl ein anderes, als wir kennen. Derjenige hat vielleicht gar kein Interesse an High-End CPU-Designs und GPUs, sondern will nur einfache Lösungen für sein Tablet/Smartphone Angebot. 
Andersherum könnte es auch sein, dass man nur ein Cloud-Angebot stämmen will und den Consumer-Markt halbherzig begegnet. 
Andererseits wäre es vielleicht wichtiger AMD jetzt zu kaufen, anstatt ihre guten Produkte und Entwicklungen ausbluten zu lassen und erst dann ein zu kaufen, wenn sie relativ vergammelt sind, weil jahrelang Entwicklungsgelder gefehlt haben.


----------



## r34ln00b (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x]Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert.

um ehrlich zu sein, mache ich mir überhaupt keine gedanken um amd/intel etc. ... weil mir die leistungen die es aktuell gibt (amd oder intel) bieten für mich leistung für die nächsten jahre, sprich bis z.b mein 965 ersetzt wird, wird es lange dauern.

ein fps-freak bin ich nicht, deshalb reichen mir 40+fps und benötige somit keine 60+fps.

und den support von amd/intel habe ich nie wirklich genutzt ;D

denke nicht das ich was großartiges vermissen werde, einzig die mitarbeiter tun mir leid das sie gekündigt werden.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Habe bereits genug AMD Produkte durch : Zwei HD 6970 (Sapphire und XFX) - Treiberprobleme ohne Ende, flackern und BF3 lief einfach unflüssig (Selbst auf einer single Karte).
AMD Athlon 5000+ ließ sich garnicht übertakten trotz Boardwechsel.
Phenom X6 1055T < War relativ in Ordnung ausser dass er eben Strom gefressen hat und heiß wurde, aber alles in einem war ich zufrieden. 
AMD notebook CPU < totaler Reinfall, CPU wurde zu heiß bei einem neuen Notebook (Das Notebook ist nun für die Tonne und der Hersteller (Acer) will nichts davon hören.
ASUS M4-A88TD EVO-V < Mosfets wurden extrem heiß was zum runtertakten der CPU führte. (Tja kommt davon wenn man mit "Design matters" wirbt. < War wirklich ein absoluter Reinfall da ausserdem manche RAMs nicht erkannt wurden (Habe 3x den Ram gewechselt > von HyperX zu G.skill zu Corsair.

*Glaube dass sagt alles oder? NIE WIEDER AMD.*


----------



## godfather22 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

nö, warum sollte ich mich verunsichert fühlen? ich meine... wenn AMD pleite geht (was ich nicht glaube), dann ist das schade aber dann kaufe ich halt Intel. Von Steamroller und nachfolger erhoffe ich mir noch mal einen für amd großen schritt und denke, dass es von da an auch aufwärts gehen wird. Vishera hole ich mir so wie es aussieht zu Weihnachten, es sei denn die ipc ist gegenüber Zambesi gesunken aber ich denke mal das ist fast unmöglich. bis dahin gibt es dann sicherlich auch genug Tests. Und bei den Preisen kann man eigentlich, wenn man AMD mag auch nichts falsch machen ^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Habe bereits genug AMD Produkte durch : Zwei HD 6970 (Sapphire und XFX) - Treiberprobleme ohne Ende, flackern und BF3 lief einfach unflüssig (Selbst auf einer single Karte).
> AMD Athlon 5000+ ließ sich garnicht übertakten trotz Boardwechsel.
> Phenom X6 1055T < War relativ in Ordnung ausser dass er eben Strom gefressen hat und heiß wurde, aber alles in einem war ich zufrieden.
> AMD notebook CPU < totaler Reinfall, CPU wurde zu heiß bei einem neuen Notebook (Das Notebook ist nun für die Tonne und der Hersteller (Acer) will nichts davon hören.
> ...




Mit welchen Einstellungen hast du BF3 gezockt? 

Mit welchen Boards hat du versucht den 5000+ zu übertaten? 

Mit welchem Kühler hast du den Phenom gekühlt? 

Und zum M4-A88...: Ist das nicht eher ein Asus-Problemm? Was kann AMD dafür, wenn der RAM nicht erkannt wurde? 

Das Problem sitzt oft auch zwischen Lehne und PC


----------



## newjohnny (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x]Nein, ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert.

Die Geschichte hat gezeigt, dass es immer wieder Schwankungen in der Unternehmensgeschichte gab, auch wenn Intel die letzten Jahre dominierte. Übereilte Schlüsse sind also unangebracht.


----------



## interlagos (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Habe bereits genug AMD Produkte durch : Zwei HD 6970 (Sapphire und XFX) - Treiberprobleme ohne Ende, flackern und BF3 lief einfach unflüssig (Selbst auf einer single Karte).
> AMD Athlon 5000+ ließ sich garnicht übertakten trotz Boardwechsel.
> Phenom X6 1055T < War relativ in Ordnung ausser dass er eben Strom gefressen hat und heiß wurde, aber alles in einem war ich zufrieden.
> AMD notebook CPU < totaler Reinfall, CPU wurde zu heiß bei einem neuen Notebook (Das Notebook ist nun für die Tonne und der Hersteller (Acer) will nichts davon hören.
> ...


 

also an deinem notebook is nich amd schuld sondern acer da die die kühlung bauen bzw fertigen lassen.

ich denke einfach du bist so einer der wieder einen glaubenskrieg auslösen will mehr nicht.

oder einer der sich mit hw nie ausgekannt hat, dann bist du das problem.

BTT:

also ich bin auf die steamroller gespannt . ich bin nicht verunsichert denn wenns blöd geht dann wird amd zu einem nischen hersteller wie matrox (hatt schon jmd vorher erwähnt)
ich kauf mir nächste woche für den htpc einen a10 - 5800k und den 2400er ram hab ich schon seit letztem jahr.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Wie man am bisherigen Ergebnis sieht braucht sich AMD wohl keine Sorgen um solche Ängste zu machen, zumindest nicht hier 
Danke an alle bisherigen Teilenhmer


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Nöö, fühle mich nicht verunsichert.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie man am bisherigen Ergebnis sieht braucht sich AMD wohl keine Sorgen um solche Ängste zu machen, zumindest nicht hier
> Danke an alle bisherigen Teilenhmer


 
Nein, warum denn auch? AMD entlässt zwar Mitarbeiter und macht auch wieder Verluste, aber irgendwie ist man das ja von AMD gewohnt. Und AMD hat auch schon ähnliche Situationen überstanden. Von daher denke Ich nicht, dass man sich mittelfristig um AMD Sorgen machen müsste. AMD wird sich jetzt wohl erst mal eine Weile weiter so durchwursteln und auf den Erfolg von Trinity/Vishera hoffen, bzw. Stemroller und Kaveri. Die Grafiksparte läuft ja schon längere Zeit recht gut. Wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt, wird es sicher den Ein oder Anderen Konzern geben, der Interesse an AMD hätte. Insofern denke Ich, braucht man sich auch keine Sorgen zu machen, was den Treibersupport angeht.


----------



## beercarrier (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

selbst wenn amd den laden von heute auf morgen dicht macht, wären das einzige was fehlt treiber. im grafikkarten markt ist das schon blöd aber gpu´s haben ab werk eh schon ein verfallsdatum und der schaden würde sich in grenzen halten, so man nicht zockt entstehen auch bei älteren graka-treibern idr keine probleme . chipsatz treiber haben eine viel längere haltbarkeitszeit. das einzige was blöd wäre wäre die garantie, aber da haben sie wahrscheinlich eh genug chips auf halde.


----------



## Phyzziks (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Ich hab auch mal für "Nein, keine Verunsicherung" gestimmt.
Ich bin mit meiner HD7970 absolut glücklich und war es auch lange Zeit mit meiner HD5870.
Mit dem neusten Treiber ist die Karte nun definitiv die schnellste Single-GPU am Markt und dazu auch noch zu nem
deutlich niedrigeren Preis als eine GTX680. Dazu kommt für mich noch der Vorteil von mehr VRam, den ich bei einer
Auflösung von 2560x1440 und diversen gemoddeten Spielen (Skyrim, Crysis 2 usw.) gut gebrauchen kann.

Bei der CPU-Sparte schaut es anders aus, da hat Intel ganz klar die Nase vorne, weswegen ich dieses mal auch 
wieder auf einen i5-3570K gesetzt habe. Vorher hatte ich doch eine lange Zeit einen Phenom 2 940BE und war auch
damit glücklich. Ich denke gerade im unteren Preissegment ist AMD interessant und durchaus Konkurrenzfähig aufgestellt.
Wenn es um einen reinen Arbeitsrechner geht, der massiv Multithreading nutzt, würde ich evtl. auch einen AMD empfehlen.
Geht es um potente Spielrechner führt jedoch kein Weg an Intel vorbei.
Auch im Bereich Stromverbrauch hat Intel deutlich die Nase vorne.

Daher denke ich, dass die Entscheidung, kein Geschwindigkeitsrennen mehr mit Intel auszutragen, absolut richtig war.
Sollte AMD trotzdem mal wieder eine so tolle CPU wie damals der Thunderbird u.ä. gelingen, hab ich auch keine Probleme
damit, wieder auf eine AMD-CPU zu setzen. Ich bin in der Hinsicht einfach so rational und kaufe das, was für mich die
beste Lösung für das investierte Geld bietet.


----------



## facehugger (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] nein, bin nicht verunsichert. Ich hoffe mal sehr, das AMD auch weiterhin als Konkurrenz für Intel bestehen bleibt, da wir (die Endkunden) davon profitieren. Einen Monopolisten will schließlich keiner Bei der Grafik sind sie ja sehr gut aufgestellt, da gibts eh keinen Anlass zur Sorge. Würde ich jetzt eine Graka brauchen, hätte ich auch eindeutig bei einer 7950/7970 (auch dank dem "Wundertreiber") zugeschlagen. Und das, obwohl ich in der Vergangenheit eher den "grünen" treu gewesen bin, meine letzte von den "roten" war eine 9800 Pro

Gruß


----------



## Dartwurst (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[X] Ja ich fühle mich verunsichert.
Da ist zuerst die Fluktuation im Managment. Wie soll ein klares Konzept enstehen, wenn die entscheidenden Mitarbeiter kommen und gehen?
Die Leistungssteigerungen sind minmal oder in Bereichen die kaum jemand nutzen kann.
Auch die Abwärtskompatibilität der Mainboardchipsätze in letzter Zeit stellen mich nicht zufrieden.
Seit ich PC´s nutze wähle ich AMD Systeme. Aber wenn von AMD nicht mehr kommt, weiss ich nicht ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Antik20 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Also:  wer Leistung haben will: intel kaufen, wer ein gutes Preis/leistungs verhältnis haben will (vor allem im Mainstream bereich) geht nichts gegen AMD,  da ich hardcore  gamer bin, komm ich nicht um Intel rum: aber denen, die mich fragen, dass ich ihnen nen 400-600 euro pc zusammenstelle denen geb ich fasst immer ne AMD CPU,  bisher nur phenom's und athlons, aber demnächst auch Vishera. und ich habe noch keine schlechten nachrichten gehört...  ach ja ich hatte auch mal nen Phenom II 955 als PC (800 euro) ist aber schon etwas her.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Verunsichert fühle ich mich definitiv nicht... Auch wenn AMD morgen von der Bildfläche verschwunden sein sollte, sehe ich nur minimale Risiken, dass sich meine Hardware dann auch spontan annihiliert.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass AMD auch weiterhin am Leben bleibt, auch wenn sie in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr AMD, sondern Samsung, Apple, oder irgendwie anderst heißen sollten.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Wenn ich AMD Produkte kaufen will dann mache ich das auch, mir doch egal ob die Umsatzwarnung rausgeben oder nicht.
Weshalb sollte ich nur deswegen keine AMD Produkte mehr kaufen? Versteht den Sinn der Frage nicht ganz, es geht doch nur wie gut AMD Produkte sind und nicht ob die gerade Mitarbeiter entlassen mussten weil die zu wenig verkaufen, genau dann sollte man AMD Produkte kaufen damit die Firma nicht ganz unter geht.


----------



## KingKoolKata (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Ich hab seit meinem K6-2 400 1998 nur AMD-Produkte gekauft und selbst eingesetzt. Kein System in meinem Haus hat eine Intel CPU. 
Ich werde nun meinen 1090T mit einem FX 8350 beerben. Bisher gab es keinen Grund den X6 in Rente zu schicken, da der FX 8150 kaum mehrleistung bot. Und mein 4,2 Ghz X6 schnell genug ist.
Ich fühle somit in keiner Hinsicht verunsichert und kaufe weiterhin AMD-Produkte, da mir Intel einfach nur unsympathisch ist. Ich finde es schade das die Mehrheit der Masse nur Intel kennt, das bei MM und Co, fast nur Intelmist angeboten wird. Mittlerweile kennt man AMD dort nun auch durch die Grafiklösungen in Laptops und co. Ich finde es sehr schade und hoffe das AMD noch genug Kraft hat eine nächste CPU-Generation herrauszubringen und Intel endlich mal wieder paroli bietet. Ich finde den jetzigen Fortschritt mit Vishera schon erfreulich 

Jetzt gibts genug Gesprächsstoff für AMD Hater oder Intel-Fans 
Grüße


----------



## Mr.Korky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert.

auch wenn die pleite sind wird intel teurer und ich hab als amd user nix zu befürchten mir nimmt ja keiner die hardware wech ,
und software die auf amd abgestimmt ist gibbet sowieso kaum . 

aber in trinity laptop hol ich mir trozdem wens eins ohne 2te graka gibt


----------



## Research (17. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Unverunsichert.

Alle 3 großen Konsolen setzen auf AMD. Das sollte helfen.
In vielerlei Hinsicht (APUs auf GPU-Seiten) und allen CPUs.
Auch Steam setzt wohl bei der Steambox auf AMD.

Was kann da noch schief gehen?


----------



## instagib (21. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Hatte schlechte Erfahrungen mit ATI/AMD (CPU/GPU - Treiber/Hardware) - Kommt mir nicht mehr in den PC.
Solange Nvidia und Intel keinen hundertprozentigen  Preisaufschlag verlangen wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Was AMD für neue Produkte auf den Markt bringt interessiert mich daher auch nicht...



> Alle 3 großen Konsolen setzen auf AMD. Das sollte helfen.
> In vielerlei Hinsicht (APUs auf GPU-Seiten) und allen CPUs.
> Auch Steam setzt wohl bei der Steambox auf AMD.
> 
> Was kann da noch schief gehen?



Das man mit Konsolenhardware  kaum Gewinn macht?


----------



## Lexx (21. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Ich kaufe *KEINE* AMD-Produkte. Never ever, nie wieder.. 

Nach unzähligen (bei mir privat) abgebrannten Gafikkarten, nach immensen 
Problemen mit RME, USB, SPDIF und sonstigen inkompatiblen Erweiterungskarten und 
Interfaces in den von mir betreuten Klangfabriken/Tonstudios, beuge ich mich
den Kundenwünschen.. und meiner Wertschöpfung..

Und selbst Apple setzt dankenswerterweise mittlerweile wieder komplett auf Blau/Grün.


----------



## JPW (22. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*



Lexx schrieb:


> Ich kaufe *KEINE* AMD-Produkte. Never ever, nie wieder..
> 
> Nach unzähligen (bei mir privat) abgebrannten Gafikkarten, nach immensen
> Problemen mit RME, USB, SPDIF und sonstigen inkompatiblen Erweiterungskarten und
> ...


 
Ich benutze jetzt schon lange AMD Phenom II x6 und ATI Radeon HD 5830 und diese Kombo verleistet jetzt schon jahrelang zuverlässig ihren Dienst. Und das zu einem günstigem Neukaufpreis. 

Die Fx Reihe war ein Fehlschlag, aber AMD wird sich hoffentlich (das sollten auch Intel Käufer hoffen) wieder erholen und gute Modelle auf den Markt bringen. 

AMD stand für mich immer für Preis/Leistung und nicht auf Luxus wie super silent oder super effizient... 
In der jetzigen Situation würde ich aber auch zu einem Intel greifen... 

Seit keine Fanboys und kauft das für eure Voraussetzungen beste. Für mich ist es früher AMD gewesen.
Die Haltung "Ich kaufe NIE das oder das" halte ich für kindisch.


----------



## Marule (23. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Denke die PS4 (oder hoffe) die PS4 wird AMD auf die Beine helfen....werde versuche ab dem nächsten PC den ich zusammenstelle wieder auf AMD zu setzen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

Zumindest ist ein gewisser Umsatz durch die Konsolen sicher, ob man zumindest in den ersten Jahren dadurch rießen Gewinne wird einfahren können bezweifel ich aber...


Immerhin sind die GPUs super, bei den CPUs werden sie auch noch ordentliche Produkte hin bekommen, Intel ist alleine durch den Fertigungsvorsprung mittelfristig nicht einzuholen.

Grundsätzlich zu sagen: "Die sind blöd, die werde ich *nie* kaufen" nur weil man mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Produkt hatte ist kurzzichtig und kindisch.


----------



## ToTm@n (24. März 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] _Ich kaufe keine AMD Produkte._

_Nicht mehr _


----------



## JackOnell (25. März 2013)

Auch ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert oder so.

Prinzipiell kaufe ich dad was mir Spaß macht bzw was ich interessant finde, und das auch öfter mal jenseits aller Vernunft oder Empfehlungen. Ob das wieder AMD sein wird wird die Zeit zeigen.


----------



## Loll (3. April 2013)

*AW: Umfrage/Diskussion: Käufer von AMD Produkten*

[x] _Nein ich fühle mich nicht verunsichert.
_
Ich würde jederzeit ein Produkt von AMD kaufen, auch wenn ich esdieses mal nicht getan habe, da ich etwas neues ausprobieren wollte. 
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich auch die Bulldozer nicht schlecht, genau so wenig wie ihre CF Karten. 
Ein Kumpel hat einen 8150 und eine 6870X2, er bekommt in Battlefield in 1.920x1.080 mit allen Filtern auf Hoch/Ultra trotzdem mindestens 60 FPS zustande und ganz ehrlich von Mikrorucklern hab ich im vgl. zu meinem Sys. nichts gemerkt. Klar, sein Sys verbraucht ca. 200W mehr als meins, war aber auch 200€ billiger. Und die Heizung spart er sich im Winter auch  Sollte ich einen Office PC für meine Eltern zusammenstellen, kommt da ein A10 rein und kein i3, dafür garantiere ich 

MfG Loll^^


----------

